# Tyrannofex, PoM and Tervigon, Leviathan sceme



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I've got Mycetic Spores and another Tervigon, but they aren't painted yet (won't be for a while), but here's what I got:

*Tyrannofex:*

http://filesmelt.com/dl/DSC014671.JPG

http://filesmelt.com/dl/DSC014821.JPG

http://filesmelt.com/dl/DSC01483.JPG

http://filesmelt.com/dl/DSC014841.JPG

*Parasite of Mortrex:*

http://filesmelt.com/dl/DSC01485.JPG

http://filesmelt.com/dl/DSC014861.JPG

http://filesmelt.com/dl/DSC014871.JPG


*Tervigon:*

http://filesmelt.com/dl/DSC014871.JPG

http://filesmelt.com/dl/DSC01488.JPG

http://filesmelt.com/dl/DSC01489.JPG

http://filesmelt.com/dl/DSC014901.JPG


Hope you all like 'em!
DestroyerHive


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Good stuff.

The T-fex's phallus cannon is hilariously big, but cool.

The Parasite's tail looks kinda thick, but I like the quad wing set up.

Tervigon looks plenty gross and awesome.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, did you look at the first pic? Best tyranid conversion ever!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

The bunny sure is something scary my friend.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> The bunny sure is something scary my friend.


Ah, yes. Many men have fallen to its merciless claws.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Horacus said:


> The bunny sure is something scary my friend.


OMGWTF ITS THE HIVE MIND!!!

And whats that HUUUUGE Blastmaster on that Carnifex? Seriously, if you made it this big, make it look like a proper dick. If everyone thinks it looks like one, why not make it happen?

Parasite is just fine.

The Mamafex looks great, you should put it on /d/ and you would be surprised what would happen... :grin: By the way, isn't your Tyranid army infected by Slaanesh? Or do you happen to have an Emperor's Children army? You seem to have the talent and the mindset for it. :grin:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Posted a few seconds after me, lol. Thanks, but nein, they're not Slaanesh.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Posted a few seconds after me, lol. Thanks, but nein, they're not Slaanesh.


You sure? You're always welcome. :grin:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG BUNNYZILLA! GW sure is running out of ideas for nids
Also, nice models. I take it the Tervigon just spawns more bugs?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

DeathJester921 said:


> OMG BUNNYZILLA! GW sure is running out of ideas for nids
> Also, nice models. I take it the Tervigon just spawns more bugs?


Yep, it spawns more Termagants during battle.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Like the PoM and Tervi. That Tyranofex im confused on. From the side it looks like a dog in heat. From the front it looks like a lonely Guardsmans wet dream.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Whaaaaaaaaaat? A dog in heat! Srsly!?


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Heh, have to say I was a bit annoyed at how long it took to load a picture of a rabbit...but moving on...

Your Parasite is really good- exactly how I imagined it really and well done on a great model. The Tervigon isn't bad either!

Unfortunately I have to agree with Warlork in training. The first pic of the Tyrannofex I loaded was the side profile and the first thing I thought was 'dog penis'. Other than that though, top job!


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Agreeing with others on the gun for the T-Fex...looks like something just got slapped into the Carnifex.

And go the bunny. Red eyes!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Merci, merci beaucoup, but I still fail to see how the Tyrannofex reminds you of a dog having an erection... To me it just looks like a giant gun.


----------

